# Rolling Escape?



## Doomx2001 (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of a rolling escape? 
It is one of the requirements in Combat Hapkido, orange belt.
I've tried researching it a bit with no luck so far. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 21, 2011)

?


----------



## seasoned (May 22, 2011)

Orange Belt (8th Gup) 
Requirements 
Breakfalls/Tumbling 
____[FONT=cd9800368d99b6a30417e568#941600]#4[/FONT] Forward break fall 
____#5[FONT=cd9800338d999ea00417e568#941600] Backward roll[/FONT] 
____#6[FONT=cd9800338d999ea00417e568#941600]Di ve[/FONT] 
____#7[FONT=cd9800338d999ea00417e568#941600] Rolling escape[/FONT] 

This is all I could find.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 22, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Orange Belt (8th Gup)
> Requirements
> Breakfalls/Tumbling
> ____[FONT=cd9800368d99b6a30417e568#941600]#4[/FONT] Forward break fall
> ...



Hey, Thanks for looking. That is about all I found too. 
I'm curious as to what 'Rolling Escape' is. 
And what 'dive' is. I guess dive is referring to a 'dive roll'. 

I appreciate you taking the time to look up for me anyway.


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2011)

We've got a few Combat Hapkido instructors on the forum, though they've been a bit busy of late, I believe.  Hopefully, they'll chime in soon.

I suspect a dive is just what it says; a diving roll.  I wouldn't be surprised if "rolling escape" is also just what it implies; using a roll to jump away from an attack.


----------



## ATACX GYM (May 22, 2011)

There are a million different variants of rolling escapes; I trained in Hapkido too and I have my students do rolling escapes from all sorts of scenarios: standing and ground grappling,weapons,close quarters,strikes,etc.This includes dive rolls to close on/escape an opponent or even to quickly reach a friend in duress to help rescue that person (in a fight or something).Of course these diving rolls include negotiating objects and people,and combat rolls also include rolling while on the ground and multiple people are trying to stomp you,rolling while under fire and returning fire,and any/all combinations of the above.

Are you at a school or are you a video student?


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 22, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> There are a million different variants of rolling escapes; I trained in Hapkido too and I have my students do rolling escapes from all sorts of scenarios: standing and ground grappling,weapons,close quarters,strikes,etc.This includes dive rolls to close on/escape an opponent or even to quickly reach a friend in duress to help rescue that person (in a fight or something).Of course these diving rolls include negotiating objects and people,and combat rolls also include rolling while on the ground and multiple people are trying to stomp you,rolling while under fire and returning fire,and any/all combinations of the above.
> 
> Are you at a school or are you a video student?



I am a student of Jun Tong Musool Hapkido (1 year). I also have videos on Combat Hapkido that I'm watching.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol!
the single biggest problem yet strength lies in that our art has no formal names for all of these techniques. Its really because for each person and situation there are just too many variations. But you show a technique and 25 people can respond with different names for it and they are all right.
You need to learn it when you learn it  : )


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know if any of these is the same thing, but they're all called rolling escapes.





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzq1Ri0kams&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX070lSKBNo&feature=related

Daniel


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the links Mr. Sullivan. I appreciate you taking the time of looking them up for me.


----------

